# Curved Groove Routing ?



## Jackalope (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello......I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm trying to rout a curved groove, on an arc, into the top-middle of a 12"x2"x2" piece of wood. It would be almost 11" long, 1" wide, and centered. The actual arc of the curve would be about that of a 2 foot circle. Is this possible ? What kind of jig would I have to make ?

Many thanks, Jack


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I would require a little more information in the form of a sketch to answer you question.
Tom


----------



## Jackalope (Mar 9, 2005)

template tom said:


> I would require a little more information in the form of a sketch to answer you question.
> Tom


Once I am home, tomorrow night, I could send you a sketch/drawing of what I am asking for. Can you send me your e-mail address, @ [email protected]

Thanks, Jack


----------



## hardel (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jack.... First of all, I am a newbie to this forum and to using a router. I recently took on the task of making the entrance into my living room a little wider and dressing it up. The opening will now take on an elliptical shape with mouldings around the entire opening. For a newbie I bit of alot, made a few mistakes and made a bunch of templates to get the groove on the elliptical shaped mouldings. 

To answer your question I think the radius is small if you go with a larger radius say 24" you may be able to do it. I just drew (2-D) a piece of wood 12"x2" on my computer. I then drew a circle with a 12" radius and plopped it down on the line wood drawing. I made the groove 1" wide and centered it. It don't fit on so well. I tried attaching a file but cannot seem to do it. I created a pdf of my drawing for you to have a look at. Hope this helps.

Harold


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

hardel said:


> Hi Jack.... First of all, I am a newbie to this forum and to using a router. I recently took on the task of making the entrance into my living room a little wider and dressing it up. The opening will now take on an elliptical shape with mouldings around the entire opening. For a newbie I bit of alot, made a few mistakes and made a bunch of templates to get the groove on the elliptical shaped mouldings.
> 
> To answer your question I think the radius is small if you go with a larger radius say 24" you may be able to do it. I just drew (2-D) a piece of wood 12"x2" on my computer. I then drew a circle with a 12" radius and plopped it down on the line wood drawing. I made the groove 1" wide and centered it. It don't fit on so well. I tried attaching a file but cannot seem to do it. I created a pdf of my drawing for you to have a look at. Hope this helps.
> 
> Harold


Jack 
If this is what you are after i see no problem please confirm drawing and I will be able to assist.
Tom


----------

